# Grass isn't greener on the other side?



## 2much2soon (Jul 26, 2012)

My stbxh was served divorce papers this past Friday. He is the one who decided he was no longer in love. All a shock to me. Of course the children is was makes it all hurt the most. This week he sent text messages saying that he wants his family to be whole again. I did not reply because I do not have any idea what to say.What the hell? It's been 2 months and I have 180 is a** other than the pick-up and drop-offs with the children. Just venting because I am mad as hell! I am no joke and neither are my children. I don't know what to make of this msg. What are your thoughts/insight?


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

Id want to hear that from him in person. Not over text message.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

2much2soon said:


> My stbxh was served divorce papers this past Friday. He is the one who decided he was no longer in love. All a shock to me. Of course the children is was makes it all hurt the most. This week he sent text messages saying that he wants his family to be whole again. I did not reply because I do not have any idea what to say.What the hell? It's been 2 months and I have 180 is a** other than the pick-up and drop-offs with the children. Just venting because I am mad as hell! I am no joke and neither are my children. I don't know what to make of this msg. What are your thoughts/insight?


Was he involved with posOW?


----------



## murphy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I am in a similar situation. Only my husband cheated on and off with his former girlfriend for a year + a few months. So I was really done. While he has been a terrible husband for the last year and a half, he is very close to our 9 yr old son ( who misses him terribly). In our days before the agreement to separate, my spouse told me he wanted me to know there was always something missing. Gee, thanks!!! Anyway, so my husband is now telling me he'd like us to get back together!
After much thought, I think I could never trust the lies( so many!) well see!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

murphy1 said:


> I am in a similar situation. Only my husband cheated on and off with his former girlfriend for a year + a few months. So I was really done. While he has been a terrible husband for the last year and a half, he is very close to our 9 yr old son ( who misses him terribly). In our days before the agreement to separate, my spouse told me he wanted me to know there was always something missing. Gee, thanks!!! Anyway, so my husband is now telling me he'd like us to get back together!
> After much thought, I think I could never trust the lies( so many!) well see!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're not divorced?


----------



## 2much2soon (Jul 26, 2012)

Conrad said:


> Was he involved with posOW?


Yes.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

2much2soon said:


> Yes.


Sounds like that didn't work out like he'd hoped.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like he saw what it really was, and what he was giving up.

Screw him, you're not second choice.


----------



## 2much2soon (Jul 26, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Sounds like he saw what it really was, and what he was giving up.
> 
> Screw him, you're not second choice.


Got that right. Always been the wife. Never the *****.:rofl:


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

I bet the other woman didn't want his ass full time and liked the fling. So she probably got rid of him and now he wants to come crawling back.


----------



## 2much2soon (Jul 26, 2012)

MSC71 said:


> I bet the other woman didn't want his ass full time and liked the fling. So she probably got rid of him and now he wants to come crawling back.


"wants" is right. :sleeping:


----------

